# Best Recharging App PAYTM OR FREECharge OR Any Other



## Vyom93 (Aug 31, 2015)

hi 
Now i am using Freecharge app but the problem is the that coupons which freecharge gives it not useless to me  i don't even use it & some  time they send me some reward like discount codes that is also useless 
I usually do 10-15 recharge in month &  FreeCharge service is just awesome 

So what do u guys use and which app gives good reward/coupons etc that are useful


----------



## iSumit (Oct 12, 2015)

I haven't used Freecharge, but that is because PayTM is too good to stop using. The offers are amazing.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 12, 2015)

Used FreeCharge in its inception, they used to give me cashback for every recharge.. After sometime they stopped the cashback completely.  So i switched to PayTM and get occasional cashbacks and its better than FreeCharge.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 12, 2015)

First of all sorry for hijacking this thread.

How is overall service & delivery/packaging of Paytm?
Do we get the cashback as promised & are we free to use it anywhere[I mean shopping as well as recharge or bill payments]?
Any limits to use cashback OR some hidden charge/agenda?

Very soon going to book LED Tv from them as they have max 10k cashback on few tv models & are giving extended warranty offers too like offline buying.


----------



## Vyom93 (Oct 12, 2015)

I started using Paytm its has better cashback offers then free charger .

 [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] i haven't tried shopping on paytm & even i would like know hw is paytm shopping?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok I will let you know as I'm about to buy LED TV with 10k cashback in wallet.

Wish me luck.


----------



## bills4u (Mar 1, 2016)

Exactly buddy, But I have found one app called bills4u, This app is very user friendly and there are more features.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 17, 2016)

I use Paytm which is more awful than the freecharge.


----------



## anilkumarsahrudhi (Jun 14, 2016)

I am using Reload.in for my all recharges like mobile recharge, dth & data card recharge. I have been using Reload App from the past one year. I feel it is easy, fast, safe and secure for online transactions.

- - - Updated - - -

I use Reload for all my recharges. I feel it is the best one, easy & fast. Reload app is user friendly, safe & secure for online recharges.


----------

